# Pompano leaders for sale



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm making up my supply for the fall. If anyone is interested in buying some I can make extras. I make mine out of 20 lb. Fluorocarbon and I also make some out of 30 lb. , that I use when the bluefish and ladyfish are thick. I won't be shipping any, but if you are local I can meet up anywhere from Robertsdale to pensacola. The leaders will be $3.00 a piece for the ones with just beads.For the ones with corks it will be $3.50. I make several different color options. 251-747-3095.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What about your secret bait? Got any of that for sale?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

MrFish said:


> What about your secret bait? Got any of that for sale?


 The livers quit working ? Lol. You know what my secret bait is ! But I can go buy you a Pack and autograph it for you for an extra dollar. You need to go with me one day so I can make a fishbites believer out of you.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

GK, what flavor/color of fishbites do you find works best on the Pomps?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pink and chartreuse in shrimp flavor. White and orange sandflea. My top 3

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> What about your secret bait? Got any of that for sale?


His secret is he urinates on the bait. Don't spill a bottle of that in your truck.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

We need to start a beach "charter" service.... we supply rods, rigs, and spots for a small fee. I've been asked about it a lot. I do Pcola, you do Jbeach!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I have seriously considered it . My wife and I have discussed it along with the idea of turning commercial with a hook and line commercial license. While it makes sense to do something that you are good at and enjoy...... I don't know if by making it into a job ,wouldn't destroy the love and enjoyment that I find while doing it. I'm not saying that I may not wind up doing it, but so far I have managed to talk myself out of it. We need to get together one day and go catch some. Maybe we'll discuss this some more.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

These are the prices charged by 2 different surf fishing guides that i found on line. 
4 Hour Morning Surf Trip
1 Angler$150
2 Anglers$300
3 Anglers$400
4 Anglers$500
* online 


Customize your surf fishing experience:
Sit back and relax or learn how to catch more fish every time you go to the beach. Use my gear or bring your own rods and reels to learn how to get the most from your equipment.

Full day on the beach: $300 (4 hours)
Half day on the beach: $175 (2 hours)
Private casting lessons: $60 (2 hours)

What we provide:
Rod & reels 
Tackle
Several types of fresh bait

What you should bring:
 Fishing license
Snacks & drinks
Cooler for your catch
Camera to record your fishing experience
Chairs, sunblock, sunglasses, appropriate attire and supplies for a day at the beach

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

What do you mean by "pompano leaders"? I am interested but I need to know exactly what it is you're selling. I can get them in November when I visit.


----------



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

Sounds like a good retirement job for you Russ. Youre lucky you live in a place where you can fish year around, except for a few weeks in the very coldest winters and some summer stretches when weed is problematic.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

hugehail said:


> What do you mean by "pompano leaders"? I am interested but I need to know exactly what it is you're selling. I can get them in November when I visit.


They're just 2 drop leaders made out of fluorocarbon. I make some for fishing with fishbites and some for fishing with sandfleas or peeled shrimp. I believe that on the third page of this section you can find pictures of these leaders under the title "Pompano leader pegboard ". I'm not trying to make a killing off of these leaders nor do I want to do them all the time. It just doesn't take me very long to make all I need for the season, while watching tv. Tying leaders for the pompano run is kinda the equivalent "for me "of all the hunters hanging stands and target practicing before the season opens . Getting pumped up for it ! I've probably tied a hundred since I've posted this thread. Lol. I'm not one to keep fishing the same leader until it breaks. I'll put a new one on in a heartbeat if it starts looking a little tattered or worn. So..... I tie plenty !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> They're just 2 drop leaders made out of fluorocarbon. I make some for fishing with fishbites and some for fishing with sandfleas or peeled shrimp. I believe that on the third page of this section you can find pictures of these leaders under the title "Pompano leader pegboard ". I'm not trying to make a killing off of these leaders nor do I want to do them all the time. It just doesn't take me very long to make all I need for the season, while watching tv. Tying leaders for the pompano run is kinda the equivalent "for me "of all the hunters hanging stands and target practicing before the season opens . Getting pumped up for it ! I've probably tied a hundred since I've posted this thread. Lol. I'm not one to keep fishing the same leader until it breaks. I'll put a new one on in a heartbeat if it starts looking a little tattered or worn. So..... I tie plenty !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just built a leader board of my own off your plans. I think it took me longer to put 8 or so nails in that board than it did to make the first 5 leaders! 
Curious what you do differently between the leaders for Fishbites vs. shrimp/sand fleas?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't add the bright little corks to my fish bite leaders. The fishbites have plenty of bright color to attract them from a distance. ...so there is really no need to add anymore flash to the leader. For the leaders that I use with sandfleas or peeled shrimp I add a bright little cork above the hooks. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok I will go and see if I can find it. When you said leader I was thinking leader material. Sounds like you mean the rig with hooks and all.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

hugehail said:


> Ok I will go and see if I can find it. When you said leader I was thinking leader material. Sounds like you mean the rig with hooks and all.


Correct ! A 2 drop leader /rig. hooks and all.


----------



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

I want to buy some pomp rigs but I also need some rigs with smaller circle hooks (maybe 1/0) for Whiting on my short rod. Can you make me 10 of each? Stick some flashy beads (you pick the colors) on all of them just in case the pomps come up close.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

hugehail said:


> I want to buy some pomp rigs but I also need some rigs with smaller circle hooks (maybe 1/0) for Whiting on my short rod. Can you make me 10 of each? Stick some flashy beads (you pick the colors) on all of them just in case the pomps come up close.


I'll go with a variety pack. Some of all my color options. 10 with the smaller hooks and 10 with my 3/0s. Do you want any with corks or just beads ?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

Umm. I dont know. Ill go with whatever you think is best. If yoju think its best with no corks then thats fine.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Just wanted to thank everyone that bought leaders. It was nice to meet so many fellow pff'ers. I hope that they catch many pompano for all of you. Good news for those of you that recently bought leaders and got in on the ones with the new bright orange beads, I've tested them out now, and they work great ! Not that the other colors don't work great also ,but the pomps really seem to dig the new bright orange. Thanks again and good luck.


----------



## hugehail (Feb 19, 2017)

Ill pick mine up when I get down there in November.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Got'em waiting on you.


----------

